# HR10-250 Power Supply Over Heating



## skyler4321 (Jul 17, 2003)

Does anyone know which component on the power supply is the temperature sensor or have schematics for the power supply? I fixed a HR10-250 with this problem by swapping out the power supply. I would like to know how to fix the old power supply. I noticed the power thermistor RT1. But it has a negative temperature coefficient. It would limit the current when the unit is cold. I dont see anything else that stands out.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The #1 culprit with Tivo power supplies tends to be the electrolytic capacitors. Check the ones on your PS and see if any of them appear to be bulging slightly at the top. If you find one in that condition, replace it with one of the same value rated at the same voltage or higher.

HR10-250 HD Tivos are available on ebay for next to nothing these days. You should be able to find a complete working unit that you could scavenge for parts. There are a lot of leased units that were replaced by DirecTV HD DVRs and DirecTV declined to ask for the HR10-250's to be returned to them as part of the swapout. Since these units were leased you would not be able to get them activated on your account. You can, however, cannibalize them for any part you desire. Just don't try to use the mainboard in your HD Tivo since that contains the Tivo service No. embedded in the hardware.


----------



## skyler4321 (Jul 17, 2003)

I see 2 like that under the main copper heat sink. C42 and C15 
Both caps are 470uF 6.3 Volt.
Thanks for the great info.


----------



## skyler4321 (Jul 17, 2003)

IT IS ALIVE!!
Got 2 470uF 16 Volt caps out of one of the new freebie receivers. They were the same diameter but taller and fit perfectly. I enjoyed that much better than ebaying another one and salvaging the power supply or buying a $70 replacement power supply. 
Thank You so much.


----------



## KDX (Jun 3, 2006)

WOW! Great job, both of you.


----------

